# Floor and Seat Covers for a car I'm going to be buying



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm going to be buying a 2016 Mazda 3 soon and want to keep it nice since I plan to own it for a long time. Thinking about getting some floor covers and maybe seat covers. I'm aware of Weathertech making these. Any opinions on them? Any alternatives you recommend?

PS I would prefer the seat covers be NON-leather.

Thanks


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cheap Walmart "MotorTrend" branded mats. Cost $22. They made for a very easy cleanup when an Uber pax shirthead left this mess.










https://www.walmart.com/ip/Motor-Tr...ion-3-Pieces-For-Auto-SUV-Van-Truck/49112444?


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

WeatherTech is good.
Get the one that can handle water.. for raining day.


----------



## Uber889 (Apr 21, 2018)

Wet Okole seat covers. 

They're the best Jerry, the BEST.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Husky Liners sells nearly identical floor mats to WeatherTech, at least as far as the custom fit versions go. Usually Husky is a touch cheaper, though that can vary by make/model ($20 cheaper for 2016 Mazda 3 Sedan), but they also ship for free which can save you another nice chunk. I bought some for my 2018 Fit at the start of the winter season and I was not disappointed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

W


EaglesFan said:


> I'm going to be buying a 2016 Mazda 3 soon and want to keep it nice since I plan to own it for a long time. Thinking about getting some floor covers and maybe seat covers. I'm aware of Weathertech making these. Any opinions on them? Any alternatives you recommend?
> 
> PS I would prefer the seat covers be NON-leather.
> 
> Thanks


eathertech molded floor liners are much better than mats IMO. They come up the sides and protect better than any mat.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Why not get cheap carpet floor covers that are of reasonably appropriate size? To go over the OEM ones.

As a passenger I hate getting into an Uber with seat covers and plastic floor mats.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

henrygates said:


> Why not get cheap carpet floor covers that are of reasonably appropriate size? To go over the OEM ones.
> 
> As a passenger I hate getting into an Uber with seat covers and plastic floor mats.


Cuz after one week of anting you'll find out


----------



## fennec2009 (Dec 18, 2017)

I have Husky Weatherbeaters, definitely worth the investment


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Fauxknight said:


> Husky Liners sells nearly identical floor mats to WeatherTech, at least as far as the custom fit versions go. Usually Husky is a touch cheaper, though that can vary by make/model ($20 cheaper for 2016 Mazda 3 Sedan), but they also ship for free which can save you another nice chunk. I bought some for my 2018 Fit at the start of the winter season and I was not disappointed.


Husky was $78 cheaper than WeatherTech for my 2010 Taurus.


----------

